# tank question



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

im going to use my windshield washer fluid tank as my primary tank, well what i was wondering is once my car runs out of boost juice, what the F*ck do i do? i been told of people running distilled water or accual windshield wiper fluid (because its just a alcohol and water mix?) but if im just driving and it runs out am i screwed?? i been told also the kit only sprays when boosting? or is it always spraying constantly? this makes me think to get a 5 gallon tank if its going to be a problem..


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: tank question (veedubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_im going to use my windshield washer fluid tank as my primary tank, well what i was wondering is once my car runs out of boost juice, what the F*ck do i do? i been told of people running distilled water or accual windshield wiper fluid (because its just a alcohol and water mix?) but if im just driving and it runs out am i screwed??

If you run out, just stay out of boost levels that would activate and/or necessitate the injection of water/alcohol until you fill up again. I believe your car has a factory-installed washer fluid low-level indicator (I'm not certain; you may know the answer to this, or others may chime in to confirm), so you can keep an eye on fluid level; if it doesn't, you can install one.

_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_i been told also the kit only sprays when boosting? or is it always spraying constantly? this makes me think to get a 5 gallon tank if its going to be a problem..









It only activates in boost, at and above the boost level at which you tune it to activate; unless you're boosting at or above that level constantly, the factory washer fluid reservoir has a decent enough capacity such that you shouldn't need to refill it all the time.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: tank question (BLSport)*

thanks man,
also i been researching and found the AEM kits are really nice because they have a safety cut off switch where when the pump detects no boost juice or a fault in the system then it automaticly cuts the system off and lets it just run on pump fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: tank question (veedubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_thanks man,
also i been researching and found the AEM kits... have a safety cut off switch where when the pump detects no boost juice or a fault in the system then it automaticly cuts the system off and lets it just run on pump fuel.

That's a *great feature* that isn't unique to AEM. If you'd like to learn more about how to implement such a set up, I'll be happy to guide you.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: tank question ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That's a *great feature*

It is indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: tank question ([email protected])*

do you guys sell the aem kits? i want the one without the tank, im going to make use of my windshield washer tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: tank question (veedubbinn)*

I definitely can provide the AEM kits and don't need my arm twisted hard to help you with one. However, I don't normally advocate for AEM because I see no unique value in the product line.
I'm very interested to know what attracts you to this option. Let's discuss.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Buy the OEM Euro 5.5L tank; it's $40 and nearly twice the size of your current windshield washer tank.
While I probably should have, I didn't run a safety cut. If the low fluid light came on then I'd either fill up then or turn the controller/pump off with a hidden switch and put the ECU back to the stock tune (APR).


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

thats a great idea, but im deff going to use the safety cut. i like how you hide the switches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

